# Enchiladas poll!!



## MarieP (Nov 14, 2009)

I woke up this morning thinking, "I should make enchiladas for lunch at church tomorrow!" I found a great recipe that I want to tweak a bit. I'll use corn tortillas instead of the flour. It also has cream cheese, Velveeta cheese, and salsa. I'll add olives, I think. But my question is on what meat I should use?


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 14, 2009)

Shrimp!!! Is there any other kind of meat?

...Okay, beef.


----------



## MarieP (Nov 14, 2009)

austinww said:


> Shrimp!!! Is there any other kind of meat?
> 
> ...Okay, beef.



Yeah, I was thinking shrimp too!!

Or crab! Or...both!

The "chicken or turkey" in the recipe sounded like it needed some working!


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 14, 2009)

MarieP said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > Shrimp!!! Is there any other kind of meat?
> ...



Shrimp (or crab!) enchiladas would certainly be the talk of the church luncheon.


----------



## MarieP (Nov 14, 2009)

austinww said:


> MarieP said:
> 
> 
> > austinww said:
> ...



Yeah! And next Lord's Day my pastor should be in Acts 10


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 14, 2009)

MarieP said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > MarieP said:
> ...


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 14, 2009)

Crab!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 14, 2009)

Just make sure it's labeled if you use seafood. In a congregation your size, Marie, you're bound to have a few with a shellfish allergy. Sounds yummy, though---too bad our luncheons are at the same time!


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 14, 2009)

You might want to try a more authentic recipe with real cheese:

Traditional New Mexico Red Chile Cheese Stacked Enchiladas Recipe : Bobby Flay : Food Network

I like shredded beef, picadillo (mixed shredded beef and pork), or (real) cheese.


photo of plate with real enchilada meal:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/81/211949739_fd104bbffa.jpg


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 14, 2009)

The corn tortillas will perfectly compliment shrimp.

Are you using the Mexican style corn tortilla or the other type found a little farther south?


----------



## Jim Peet (Nov 14, 2009)

*Spam Enchiladas*

Spam Enchiladas recipe | September 28, 2009 | quick and easy free printable recipes


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 14, 2009)

Jim Peet said:


> Spam Enchiladas recipe | September 28, 2009 | quick and easy free printable recipes





Wait...you _are_ joking, right?


----------



## Richard King (Nov 14, 2009)

What? No vienna sausage meat?


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 14, 2009)

Richard King said:


> What? No vienna sausage meat?



What about hash  Or even potted meat (it would spread on so easy)


----------



## MarieP (Nov 14, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> The corn tortillas will perfectly compliment shrimp.
> 
> Are you using the Mexican style corn tortilla or the other type found a little farther south?



Mexican style corn. Except they tear sooo easily! I ended having to buy a few flour ones to make up for the corn that tore, and they were sooo much easier!


----------



## MarieP (Nov 14, 2009)

The corn ones tore quite a bit (I replaced the most torn ones with flour tortillas) but they should be fine! I used REAL crab (hey, it's for the Lord's Day!) and didn't use the Velveeta because I thought it would overpower the crab. I used colby/Monterey Jack cheese instead. All ready to warm and serve!


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 14, 2009)

MarieP said:


> The corn ones tore a bit (I replaced the worst ones with flour tortillas) but they should be fine! I used REAL crab (hey, it's for the Lord's Day!) and didn't use the velveeta because I thought it would overpower the crab. I used colby/Monterey Jack cheese instead. All ready to warm and serve!



Tsk tsk using unlawful meats on the Sabbath


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 14, 2009)

Yum!


----------



## MarieP (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL! I can't seem to change my pic to a smaller file type. At least it is not a picture of Benny Hinn!


----------



## Berean (Nov 14, 2009)

Whoa! That's hi-res all right! Looks good. Nice paper towels, too.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for that link. I used to visit relatives in El Paso and never had the real enchilada except there. I never did manage the fried egg though.


Scott1 said:


> You might want to try a more authentic recipe with real cheese:
> 
> Traditional New Mexico Red Chile Cheese Stacked Enchiladas Recipe : Bobby Flay : Food Network
> 
> ...


----------

